# Campy front derailleur clamp question...



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey guys, 

I building up a steel Carl Strong frame with a 2012 Athena group. The frame takes a 28.6 FD clamp, but I only see 32 and larger clamp sizes available for the Campy FDs. 

Why no 28.6 size? Do I order a braze-on FD and source a 28.6 mm Campy FD clamp elsewhere? Or do I shim a 32mm? (Seems like an un-elegant option).

TIA!


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

bismo37 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I building up a steel Carl Strong frame with a 2012 Athena group. The frame takes a 28.6 FD clamp, but I only see 32 and larger clamp sizes available for the Campy FDs.
> 
> ...


Same issue here. Campy does not a 28.6 clamp
I went with the braze-on derailleur, Campy clamp with a Shimano shim.

Shimano Front Derailleur shim band clamp 31.8 to 28.6 | eBay

fhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/CAMPAGNOLO-Front-Derailleur-Adapter-Clamp-SILVER-32mm-/370459157091?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5641162263


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Another solution is to look on eBay and try to find an older Campy 10spd FD with a 28.6 clamp. I know these were made for Record, as I have one, and possibly Chorus/Centaur. You can swap the Athena cage and linkage onto the pivots and 28.6 clamp assembly. This is super-easy to do, just remove the bolt that holds the linkage arms onto the pivots. Voila, 28.6 clamp Athena FD.

Or get a Problem Solvers 28.6 braze-on adapter:

Problem Solvers Front Derailleur Clamp Adapter - Excel Sports


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

or get this

Parlee Carbon Front Der Braze on adaptor 28.6mm | eBay

BTW I don't beleve the new front derailleurs can interchange clamps like they use to.


----------



## Old_Drum (Nov 9, 2009)

I put 2011 Athena on my Gunnar and used one of these for the FD:

Leaf Shim for 1-1/4 Derailleur on 1-1/8 Seat Tube in Tree Fort Bikes Derailleur Parts (cat501)

I've had no issues, and I hardly even notice it's there. You can't even see it unless you look directly down the seattube.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

get a Problem Solvers 28.6 braze-on adapter or anything other brand it will work anyways, as for the same size in campagnolo I could swear they made them.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Agree on the Parlee*

This is a 28.6mm on a traditional steel frame. They are extremely well made (at the price the should be!) and clamp tightly but are easy to position and will have minimal marking on paint.

There are many metal and carbon clamps on which you can mount a braze on FD so finding a solution that's cheaper than Parlee should be easy.

Campag made Record 10 and Chorus 10 with 28.6mm clamp on style as I have both. They phased them out at different points in time. Centaur was also available in 28.6mm clamp on style.


----------

